
London Review of Books: On Obama “The Impermanence of Importance” - krnsll
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n15/david-runciman/the-impermanence-of-importance
======
krnsll
"...the ongoing contest between Obama’s realism and the hopes of people like
Rhodes that he would deliver lasting change. The tension between what is and
what ought to be..."

Captures something that I observed in a number of people and it probably has
much to do with the sense of disappointment expressed by many toward Obama's
term.

